# Kitteh Owners!



## kherrmann3 (Mar 7, 2009)

I need advice on kittehs. Will wants one, I'm "meh" on the subject. I don't really care. I just want to know everyone's advice for kitty food, and how to minimize kitteh smell. I hate cat smell. Also, any shedding/brushing/grooming advice? For those of you with clawed kitties (that stay inside) how to you prevent them from destroying things?

Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh, you came to the right place.......... 

DO NOT GET A KITTEN! LOL! 

We got Diesel last summer, and he has his claws, and uses them! he has pestered the bunnies horribly.... we cannot let them out when he is out and visa versa.... unless we are right there. He actually has a big NIC cage in Lexi's room because of this..... He has bitten the bunnies, he actually is probably the reason Tony's eye is foggy - we think he got him with a claw. 

Dry food only is what I feed - no mess, no smell...... 

Fresh step litter...... clean it daily or you get smells....... 

Good luck with that.......


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes that kitty litter is the best I dont keep a cat on a regular basis. But I foster kittens. If you dont like the puppy stage you will hate the kitten stage where a puppy cant get on the bed or counter at first boy a kitten can.

They chew and make a mess in the litter box. Just like dogs i would adopt a full grown cat from a rescue. Mabye a year or so old.

But the joy of a kitten is when they get scared and come running for you. And they look at you with those huge eyes like mom save me. Or the first time they crawl in bed with you. for warmth.

There are pros and cons I would personal rather get a full grown cat.

But I would get a full grown rabbit dog cat mouse what ever. The baby stage is the worst.

I feed wellness kitten to all my fosters they sell it at petco But I get it from my mom and pop store. I feed wet until they leave to for there new home but if I owned one I would always feed wet. 

I feed wellness dry with parie wet or marrick wet. But most of the kittens I have are bottle feeders. for the first like 3 weeks so I wein and all.

Get a lot of toys a lot they will loose them. Then one day they will all be out and your like what happened here.

I kennel train all my kittens. Most people thinks that crewl but they get used to it. Because they are like puppys they dont know how to act tell you teach them. And they get kenneled at night and when I am not home or cant watch them. get a toy like a stuffed animal thats there size it will help them with comfert. 

They will love that toy for life if you sleep with it for a night so it has your smell.

If you get a boy he can be fixed as early as 4 months or 2 pounds which ever comes first they start spraying young. A girl the same 4 months or 2 pounds. 

Even if you only have one cat i buy the multibull cat litter so you never get the smell


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not stupid enough to get a kitten! LOL! I've been bitten and scratched by kittens one too many times! The kitty we were looking at is 3 years. We are looking into a kitty preferably within the 1-5 year mark.

Thank you for the replies! 

Has anyone ever trained their kitty to use a toilet? I mean, a people toilet? I've heard of people doing it, but I've never heard much feedback on the matter. Would that smell? I would think so, especially if it's been floatin' around for a day!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 7, 2009)

I have never done or tried it But I heard that people will buy like a round bowl and put it in the tiolet seat. Then one day they just take it out???????????????/

I am not sure but thats what i have been told.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

NAW COME ON! Kittens rock!!!

I've had four cats and they've all been great! I've had Gingerears since she was a kitten and she's so over friendly. I also had Jet as a kitten and he was a bit skittish but none of my cats have ever gotten the claws out (except one time when we attempted to wash them lol). We took in Calico when she was a stray and she loves sitting on our laps.

Cats are very independent (but like all animals, they have different personalities) and most won't destroy anything (2 of our cats are fully indoor). Some breeds need more attention so don't get one of them or they might take out their annoyance on the furniture (they can be great though).

If you're worried about shedding, obviously get a short hair. Some cats love grooming, some are just meh, some hate it. Zoom grooms are good.

My friend's cat is successfully toilet trained to sit on a human toilet. They are really happy with that but we just have kitty litter.

I don't notice the smell other than when I change the kitty litter.

We feed Whiskas wet and dry food. It's up to you whether you want to feed an all dry food diet.

Get a scratching post definitely, a good one. At the start they might take time getting used to one but it's a great investment to save your furniture!

Cats make great pets!!!!!!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, as long as you clean the litter like...atleast every two days, the smell should be fine.If you get lazy though, you will definately regret it.

Tobey sheds a lot! he'sa long haired cat, so he had many long hairs everywhere. He hates to be brushed, so I couldn't fully brush him all the way. I get a pile of hair everytime though with just a few strokes, so yeah. He would tear my arms apart everytime I would try and brush him. 

I do bath Tobey though. He doesn't mind baths for some reasons. He just sits there and lets me scrub him clean. It's really weird, but I love that part about him.

I feed my cat dry food too...and I've given him wet before as a treat, and he loved it. Tobey also loves treats. I was able to teach him a few tricks and he loves doing them for treats.

Tobey doesn't destroy anything at all with his claws, and he's never tried. I do have a scratching post for him, which he uses.

Um...my cat loves to jump on things, and knocks things down in the process so, so I would watch out for that with your future cat.

I'll post again if I can think of anything else...


----------



## Revverress (Mar 8, 2009)

Cats kind of remind me of bunnies- They're independent, they'll snuggle with you on their own terms, and they will tear up the furniture if they don't have someplace else to scratch.

Like bunnies, their diet is often misunderstood by the average pet owner. They need food with NO by-products or corn in it, and they really should be on a wet food or raw diet. Here's a fantastic site with tons of articles on cat care; be sure to read the article "Why Cats Need Canned Food"!

http://www.littlebigcat.com

The general rule of thumb is to avoid buying foods you would find at Wal-Mart or a grocery store. Science Diet, Meow Mix, and anything bright and colorful should not be fed.

If you want to protect your furniture, make sure you clip the kitty's nails often, and you can provide a scratching post if needed. If absolutely necessary, you can buy Softpaws for the cat; they're little slip-on claw boot things that are a humane alternative to declawing [which, by the way, you should never do ><].

In my experience, the long haired cats shed less than the short haired kitties. Either way, be sure you brush the cat out at least once a week; nothing like waking up to a big ol' hairball the cat yaked upon the carpet the night before.

Honestly, the kitten stage is my favorite.  Kittens are just so much fun, and it was great being able to raise my Smokey cat around the bunnies. However, it was a lot of work keeping him in line, and the kitten shots were pretty expensive.

Have fun with your future kitty! Seriously, cats are great fun. I always thought I was a dog person, until my Smokey walked into my life- Now I can't imagine living without a kitty. 

Holly


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 8, 2009)

The whole "owning a kitty" thing is still in the planning phase. I don't know if we are going to do it or not. I've been haunting Craigslist for adult, speutered, and possibly declawed kitties. I don't necessarily condone declawing, but if it is already done, I can't do much about it. I was scared of cats for the longest time because my neighbor's cat scratched me across the face when I was little. I was TERRIFIED of them. Will has to be able to afford the cat, this is not my adventure, it's his.  

How is Iams or Eukanuba as far as kitty foods go? I thought that neither were too good, but a girl I work with (who is a cat nut) says they are the best thing to get. Discuss...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Iam no way the other I have never seen the ingredient list.

I would stay away from anything you cn buy at wal mart any thing that says animal by product. Is a no go and thats for any thing cat or dog. Animal by product are cats dogs and many other things.

At pet co they sell wellness that is the best of the best I still hate the fact they sold out to pet co but what can I do. Zi whi peek is good but its like 100 bucks a bag. 

I would feed wellness or parie.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/

This you will have to find a specialty pet shop

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/

you can get this at petco

http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/tikicat.html

This is a can food I highly recomded. If I get a older kitten that wont eat anything they eat this.

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/

This is a great food also

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/

Thios would be the last food I would buy and it would be at last resort.



All of these food also have dog and I feed all of them to my dogs on top of raw. Well expect the teki cat


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2009)

Our cats like the feed by Dick Van Patten..... Natural Balance. It's expensive tho.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 8, 2009)

A litter box needs to be cleaned MULTIPLE TIMES A DAY . Think about it....we don't want to crap/pee in a toilet that's already got crap/pee in it....and neither do our kitties.

As far as food goes, I was feeding Eagle Pack Holistics and my kitties really loved it. I recently made the switch to "Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul" because it is only $11 per 6lbs instead of almost $20 per 6lbs for the EP...I couldn't afford spending $40 a month on the cats alone just for their food when I could still be feeding a "quality" food, but for cheaper.

My kitties do not destory things and they still have their claws. Keeping them trimmed down is the key. If they scratch at you and leave a mark...it's time to cut their nails.

Search for the perfect kitty, too! You really want the perfect one if this is "your" first kitty. I was never a fan of cats, hated them...actually....then we got Juju, our perfect kitty who acts like a dog, and I am totally in love with my keekee :blushan:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

Allergic to cats. :cry1:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 8, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Allergic to cats. :cry1:



Nakie Ralphie has one word for you....

SPHINX!!


ETA to add adorable picture!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> SPHINX!!


I have a mild allergy to kitties, but Will won't let me get a Sphinx. He says they freak him out too much... I want one! :cry1:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

Ehhh no! All I can think of is the one from that episode of Friends! :shock::nerves1


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Allergic to cats. :cry1:
> ...


um... can i point out, people are not allergic to the fur, its the SALIVSA!!!!!!! they do lick there fur yes, but that ^^^^^(the cute cats) still will give you problems.#


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 8, 2009)

People can be allergic to a cat's dander as well :twitch:.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> People can be allergic to a cat's dander as well :twitch:.


:shock::scared::shock2::thud::sosad:litterhealthy::juggleanic:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 8, 2009)

I just relized you said cat yes go for it and yes keep nails trim and you wont have much of a issue. And if you get a cat tree your problem are solve between teaching them to use it and cat nip on it.

You can build one yourself for like 20 bucks a nice one I had built 3. With some carpet that people had over cut 10 bucks the string from wal mart that people use to tie things down with and went to a contruction site and asked if I could have there scraps of wood.

The only real expisive thing is the round piece of wood I had to go to home depo cause I could not find any. 

I did the the wood base painted it. And put carpet over that. Cut the round pole into 1 1/2 foot sections and 3 foot sections. With a round table saw. Took string and wound it tighty with wood glue and specialty screws on the small round poll. And then took one of the planks i got from the concrutions site and cover that with 2 layers of carpet. and nailed it on top. 

Then the big pole I did 1 foot carpet 1 foot string 1 foot carpet then covered the other plank with 2 layers of carpet and hungs toys off the long one and nailed both to the base it was would and 3 cats used these at the shelter for like 6 months then I lost touch so I dont know if they still use them.

They averaged about 20 bucks a piece.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 8, 2009)

Can the cat not go toilet outside? Sorry if that's a dumb question (Brewster does). I can't remember what sort of home you live in, it's weird to me to not have an 'outside' or a yard for an animal to go poo in.

Cats are cool pets, if you find the right one for you. I'm gonna get lynch mobbed I bet, but if I had to choose I would much rather have a cat than a rabbit (if I could have only one pet).

I like independant animals. I also like animals that sometimes wanna come and sit on my lap, but then go away again when I've had enough. And animals that want to play for a bit but then tire quickly (like me ). I like an animal that doesn't have to be confined to a cage, that wont chew on my wires, that wont pee on my pillow or dig hols in the carpet, like a rabbit would do.

Kittens shouldn't be scratchy or nasty, normally only are if they get taken from their mother too early. Mother cat teaches them boundaries. In saying that though, I wouldn't be likely to get a kitten again, just because of how needy they are for cuddles and attention 24/7.

Brewster sez, get a kitteh!







(that's her 'talking', I click my fingers and she chatters)


In regards to food, I rawfeed Brewster for the most part, but this is supplemented by a good quality dry catfood. Look for something with meat as the main ingrediant, and things that have a soy based protein are normally not that great. You want a protein source from meat for cats.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

your cat is cute1!!


----------



## EileenH (Mar 8, 2009)

I might get lynched for this, but if you get a kitty please keep him/her inside unless you can walk him/her on a leash.

I know a lot of people think cats need to go outside, but it's not true. I have 3 cats who are all indoor cats - 2 of them were outdoor cats that I caught and took inside. Every one of my friends have indoor cats & they are all fine. One of them took in a 10 year old adult feral cat when they were in vet school in St. Kitts - so it was an island cat. She lives in an apartment in New York City - 10 years outside, and this feral cat has adapted to apartment life. Was it easy? No, she said it was horrible. But he eventually adapted because there was no choice.

To go along with the thread about how horrible it is to hear a rabbit scream, letting cats go inside inflicts this same fate on all the wildlifecats catch. I saw a group of kittens attack a baby rabbit - it was horrible. They basically ripped it apart alive while it screamed for its life. They thenstood around in a circle while it died. I was 12 years old,by the time Icould intervenethe legs were ripped off of it, so I couldn't save it.I will never forget it, and they were well fed cats. It's just what cats do. 

I run a wildlife hospital, and the majority of the admissions we get are cat attacked, especiallly in the spring/summer. Baby birds, baby rabbits..it's horrible; their skin is often ripped off and many have to be euthanized. 
Totally preventable by keeping your cats inside.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That said, onto teaching your cat to usethe toilet. 
Here's a You Tube video on how to do it:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvENzOnZhdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvENzOnZhdo[/ame]
You Tube never ceases to amaze me, there is truly something for all!


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2009)

I feed my cat Wellness dry and the food that Mrs.PBJ are excellent choices. I use Tidy Cat the blue lid and it's great, gets cleaned every other day. She's declawed since she ruined my couch, rugs and curtains (2 pairs). Oh yes she had the scratching post and all that stuff. I waited until she was 8 mos to see if she would stop it but it didn't happen. She plays with the bunnies by swatting at them so if she had claws they would be blind by now.

Yes please keep the new kitty inside. If you lived closer there's a stray female long haired that lives on my clients property and we are all looking to rehome her she's lovely and so friendly. My client is moving in the summer and she's so worried about that cat. We tried all the shelters but no one will take her. 

I brush her once a week she's a short haired tabby and has lots of toys but her fav's are the laser light, a string and catnip pillows.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 8, 2009)

A very good alternative to declawing is applying softpaws:
http://www.softpaws.com/

I have used it with success to stop Suki ripping Sigmund's nose apart when she gets irritable. 
Cat blood all over the house, otherwise... but he just won't learn:biggrin2:...

Re: cat smell.
The poop is bad if you're not on top of it (at least 1x per day). As for cats themselves, they smell FAR better than dogs.
I can pat a cat, and my hand still smells OK... pat a dog, and I have to go wash.

(Maybe that's just me though...)


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree 100%, Eileen. Personally, I don't know why some people think that is okay to let a cat run free outside, but once someone says their dog roams the neighborhood...all hell breaks loose....IMHO.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 8, 2009)

I wouldn't let kitty outside unless in a harness because I love all of the little critters outside. I feed everything! I have birds, chipmunks, squirrels, and cottontails. I don't want to risk any of them. Plus, some of you may remember this, but I have a small colony of feral kitties by my apartment. I don't want the kitty to get into a scrap with one of them. 

Also, I am pretty sure that kitty dander is what bothers me.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 8, 2009)

kherrmann3, there are other breeds like the devon rex who are missing the outer coat of fur or something but they look more 'normal' than the Sphinx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

In the country we have TONS of farrel cats and barn cats that roam. I don't mind them at all...but I worry about them. Prissy (RIP) was outside here for 14 years. She wanted to be outside and stayed right at our house, and the 2 neighbors' houses - one neighbor hated when she chased the birds tho LOL! 

My cousin next door has a cat that cries at the door when she has to potty. No litterbox in their house

AMY - yes, it's good to clean the box several times a day but realistically, cats cover it up because of that reason - IF they are smart enough to...... Tank tries to use everything BUT the litter to cover his....... the wall of the box, anything outside of the box...... :rollseyes


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2009)

*EileenH wrote: *


> I might get lynched for this, but if you get a kitty please keep him/her inside unless you can walk him/her on a leash.


:bunnydance: :yeahthat:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> AMY - yes, it's good to clean the box several times a day but realistically, cats cover it up because of that reason - IF they are smart enough to...... Tank tries to use everything BUT the litter to cover his....... the wall of the box, anything outside of the box...... :rollseyes


Hey your Tank and my Simba could be brothers,lol. Simba does the same thing


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL! Tank's a maine coon. He's also a big drooling, love bug.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 9, 2009)

You guys are lucky... I've read that the covering of feces is partially based on dominance within the household cat hierarchy. 
For that reason, Sigmund refuses to cover his poops. I believe he also refuses to cover because of the sensation of litter touching his paws.

Another excellent reason to use softpaws... declaw a cat, and you may never get them in a litter box again. Imagine getting the sharp bits of litter in an open wound...
Sig came to me already declawed... I am very unimpressed with whoever did that to him.

Declawed cats may also compensate for their resultant insecurities by becoming more prone to biting. Soft paws all the way!

Autumn


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> AMY - yes, it's good to clean the box several times a day but realistically, cats cover it up because of that reason - IF they are smart enough to...... Tank tries to use everything BUT the litter to cover his....... the wall of the box, anything outside of the box...... :rollseyes


True, but you have to think of your own house . Kitties who walk through dirty litter walk through your house and things you touch, yuck! My Tibi also doesn't cover his potties up...he does the whole "drop-it....walk away".

I guess I am litter box OCD. I keep mine super clean....haha!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 9, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > AMY - yes, it's good to clean the box several times a day but realistically, cats cover it up because of that reason - IF they are smart enough to...... Tank tries to use everything BUT the litter to cover his....... the wall of the box, anything outside of the box...... :rollseyes
> ...



He need a bigger litter box i had a cat that didi that for foster. I asked the vet why and he said he neeeded a bigger litterbox. 

My foster cat i had this guy for a good year was 18 pound slim not fat slim. I had to find a huge litter box. And it stoppped.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> ...



Hrm...maybe Tibi needs a bigger one then, too. Figures, I just spent $35 on that litter box a few months ago. It's the big "Booda Dome"...I love that thing, too.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 9, 2009)

You asked about training them to use the toilet...I have had two differnt people tell me that once their cat started using the toilet...it also started using ANYTHING porcelain...sink, bathtub.....EWWWWWWW!!!!

I love my little black kitty, but if he started using my sink for poops, his days on earth would end!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

Agreed, we just don't have the time all day..... it gets scooped, but we also have 2 litterboxes for the cats.... and they do pretty well. If Tank doesn't cover his, Diesel comes in and does it LOL!


----------



## BethM (Mar 9, 2009)

My post will be not helpful at all. But I'm going to write it anyway.

I am allergic to cats. Which is fine with me, because I don't like them. I think they're icky. That thing where they leave dead things for you....Yuck. And the litterbox...And those parasites that can be in the feces......YUCK! And their eyes...cat eyes seem so cold and devoid of emotion to me. 

I knew someone who had trained her cat to use a people toilet. But the toilet her cat used was smelly and had...Stuff...crusted on the side, inside the bowl. The cat didn't "aim" for the water, and it usually ran down the inside of the bowl, and of course the cat couldn't flush, so it was dried on by the end of the day when she got home. Gross and Smelly! 

Another friend has a cat that's OCD about it's litterbox. After using it, the cat will hang out in there and scratch for literally 10 minutes, flinging litter and stirring up the odor. Yuck.

I would not be able to deal with a cat scratching up the furniture, either. Bad kitty!

My allergy has become an excellent excuse for me...Sorry, honey, my allergies just won't tolerate a cat in the house. If you love me, you will not bring a cat here.
I think those hairless cats are freaky. They look like little space aliens. If one of those things ever jumped into my lap, I would seriously scream. No way I would ever "pet" one.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've always been one for "special" pets, so I think that's why I want a Sphynx so bad. Will doesn't like the Rexes either. He's just difficult.

I personally am a dog person. I grew up with West Highland Terriers, and they don't have the icky coat. They are supposed to be one of the few dogs that are OK with people who have allergies. 

Back on the kitteh topic, the ones I keep looking at keep getting new homes.  I am going through Craigslist, because shelters have to call my apartment and OK it with the manager. They strictly say NO PETS! A lot of people here have kitties, though...


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 9, 2009)

Can I add this about litter? I've had cats almost my entire life (and still won't admit to being a 'cat person'! They choose me, I don't choose them), and one issue I've always hated dealing with is the litter box. For most of the years I've had cats I've used the regular scoopable clay litter, and for a brief time also used Yesterday's News. Still had issues with the smell. However, about five or six months ago I decided to try something, and attempted to switch my 14-yr-old cat Fritz to the same pelleted bedding I use for the rabbits (Magnum pelleted horse bedding). I introduced it gradually, intermixing it with the clay litter, and have to say I only wish I'd done this 20 years ago. Not only does it work as well with the cat as it does the rabbits, but it is the best thing I've ever found to absorb that 'kitty' smell in the urine. Now you would never know I have a cat in the house (well, other than kitty hair on the kitchen chairs, and a big grey lump of cat sunning himself in the window :biggrin2.

Also (personal opinion here) I would never recommend declawing. I did have one cat declawed many years ago and never did I feel so cruel after it was done. It's a rather barbaric surgery, imo. 
As for cats going outdoors...mine did until last year. He had been an indoor/outdoor cat when I got him, and I had tried unsuccessfully to switch him to an indoor kitty only, but he would drive me crazy, crying all the time, clawing at the door, and urinating in corners and on clothing/shoes if I didn't let him out. And when he did go outdoors, there were occasions when he would kill some wildlife (a couple of birds, many mice ) and then last year he p***ed off a neighbor, literally, when he began spraying one of their basement windows (and yes, he's neutered). In other words, he was being a nuisance to others as well as disturbing nature. So I decided that was it...even if it drove me crazy he was no longer allowed outside. But through the help of suggestions from others here, I was able to work through it...I scoured urinated areas constantly and purchased a pheremone spray ("No Mark")....and danged, it worked! He still has the urge to go outdoors and I have to watch that he doesn't sneak out with the dog, but no more inappropriate spray issues, and no more crying and pacing. Who says you can't teach an old cat new habits?


----------



## BethM (Mar 9, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I personally am a dog person. I grew up with West Highland Terriers, and they don't have the icky coat. They are supposed to be one of the few dogs that are OK with people who have allergies.




I don't really care for dogs, either. (I was bitten when I was young. Also, I can't stand having that wet nose put on me, or being licked by a tongue that might have just been in the toilet.)

I don't mind my aunt's cats so much. She has got them trained to not get on furniture. At all. Ever. They also stay off the kitchen counter, which is another thing that grosses me out. Those feet were just in a litter box, and now they are on the kitchen counter! Those cats won't get on the counter or a chair or the couch, even if you have a treat and are trying to get them up there. They just sit and look at you.

My best friend used to have a cat that could come and go as it pleased, through a window she kept open year-round for it. One day, it just didn't come back. It was in the dead of winter, after a really bad ice storm. Either it died, or someone took it in, it really should not have been allowed out in that weather. It never showed up in the shelter.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 9, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I agree 100%, Eileen. Personally, I don't know why some people think that is okay to let a cat run free outside, but once someone says their dog roams the neighborhood...all hell breaks loose....IMHO.


Sometimes it's hard to keep them indoors. I don't know if you guys were directing your comments at me, but it's very normal to let your pets outdoors here. Not saying I think we should all shut our pets outdoors and ignore them at all, and what works for some people may not work for others. We have a much nicer climate here for outdoor activities with animals, that I realise people in other countries may not be so lucky to have.

I don't think animals should be excluded from some sort of outdoor activity though. Imagine being shut in a house forever, and not going outside. Yeah it's safer for them, but a lot of harm and accidents occur to pets (and ourselves) within the home too. I could perhaps never get in a car again or set foot outside the door to be safe, but I'd miss out on a lot of fun too, and I feel the same about my pets.

Brewster goes outside with me to go to the toilet, but only during daylight hours, a night she has a litter tray. We have heaps of fun playing outside, she climbs the trees and we play chase. She gets to sharpen her claws on fences and trees rather than anything inside the house. She gets to chase moths, watch birds fly by and chatter at them, then race inside all excited to be back in. Because I'm with her, she doesn't get the chance to attack wildlife, though she has bought in a baby bird once (Mat let her outside unsupervised, I never would!).

You can get really cool ourdoor enclosures for cats too, for added safety for them and wildlife.

Not trying to be argumentative but felt that my views were being read wrongly.


----------



## BethM (Mar 9, 2009)

*Ceara wrote: *


> I don't think animals should be excluded from some sort of outdoor activity though. Imagine being shut in a house forever, and not going outside. Yeah it's safer for them, but a lot of harm and accidents occur to pets (and ourselves) within the home too. I could perhaps never get in a car again or set foot outside the door to be safe, but I'd miss out on a lot of fun too, and I feel the same about my pets.
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be argumentative but felt that my views were being read wrongly.


I hope my comment about my friend's indoor/outdoor cat didn't bother you. I don't have issues with indoor/outdoor cats, normally. It's healthy for them to get some outdoor time. Just maybe not on an anytime basis, as my friend's cat was. Also, here the winters get Really cold, I think the year the cat disappeared it was below zero (Fahrenheit) for over a week, and we'd had an ice storm that knocked out power for weeks over a huge area. The window she had available for the cat forced the cat to leap from a deck railing into the window, and there wasn't a ledge for it to land on. 
Summers regularly go over 100 degrees, too.

Even this past winter, which was pretty mild, I almost called animal control on a cat that roams my MIL's neighborhood. It was soooo cold, the pads on the cat's feet were bright red from being out. The cat appears to have a "home," but is always out roaming. There's lots of traffic in that area, too. Her cats are allowed out in her backyard, but only on a supervised basis.

(Just because I don't personally like cats doesn't mean I don't care about their well-being. I like them fine, as long as they're in someone else's house.)


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2009)

*Ceara wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I agree 100%, Eileen. Personally, I don't know why some people think that is okay to let a cat run free outside, but once someone says their dog roams the neighborhood...all hell breaks loose....IMHO.
> ...


It is definitely not safe here. It wasn't safe for a cat outside in NY where I lived (multiple places), nor is it safe in Arizona where I live now.

I have big coyotes right next to my house in the field here in AZ. Back in NY there were bears, coyotes, foxes, ect. There is also stray/lost dogs who may be looking for a "fun time". There are people who trap and kill free-running cats just to be jerks, there are also people who leave a shed or something open....trapping a cat inside for days, ect. Other stray cats can fight your cat. Not to mention all the illnesses/diseases cats can get my meeting another cat with an illness/disease...even if your cat is vaccinated against it.

I, personally, think there are way too many dangers to have a free roaming cat outside. I can see if you supervised your cat and it never went a far distance from you, then when you went inside...the cat came too. A harness & leash is also okay, I think.



My kitties have never been outside kitties, so they do not know the difference. I would never, ever, ever let them outside here. It's too dangerous for them and I would worry so much about them. I remember growing up with cats and my mom would let them be inside/outside cats...then they would go missing and never come back...that drove me nuts as a child because it could have been prevented if they were strictly indoors only.

Juju, for some reason, ran outside with me while I took my dog outside to go potty. I think I left the door open a little too long. Let me tell you....I cried my eyes out. I was so scared he would run off and I would lose him.

I noticed people here in the US will also keep a cat that they found outside their house if it was friendly. I have heard of way too many people taking in a "stray" cat and making it their pet....when it could very likely have been someone else's pet that escaped the house or was indoor/outdoor.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 9, 2009)

We had a crazy cat lady across the street. I can't tell you how many times I rushed over to have her or her brother-in-law come remove a dead squished cat from the side of the road near my home before my son or daughter would see it. When she passed away, and her sister & brother-in-law moved away, they left many of the cats behind. They go beneath our house and chew the wires. We never feed them. I really need to get some traps from the humane society or something before they, too, get run over.


----------



## EileenH (Mar 9, 2009)

Just to clarifyto Ceara as well as everyone else - my comments were not directed at anyone in particular. In fact, I _WISH_ I was that organized to remember who had what pets! 

I know different parts of the world are different, but I've seen a lot of collateral damage with outdoor cats. I have no problem when people are with them, and those outdoor enclosures rock!
But, people tell me all the time how their cats don't catch anything, and then other family members tell me differently. One of the people on my board called me about a chipmunk their cat brought in that was loose in her house & she was freaking out. When we went over to help her, there were a slew of mourning dove feathers in her garbage, and we found the stomach and tail of a Southern Flying Squirrel. That was what her cat caught in 1 day. And no, it's not nature. If they werefighting for a meal, perhaps, but that's not the case with our pet cats.

We all say here how we would never want to see our rabbits or other pets in pain. But, why is it OK when animals outside get ripped apart by cats?Many are babies that never got a chance to live. (No, it's not possible to push the intestines back in of that baby rabbit that was caught by a cat. Or when half the skin is ripped off the back of a rabbit, there is no way to fix that. ) Wild rabbits scream in pain just as much as our pets. I've had to hear it.

The canine teeth of a cat is no match for a baby bird that is trying to learn how to fly. Just because you don't see an injury, there is internal damage that is done. Trust me.
As the one who usually has to euthanize those animals, I remember them all and it was all preventable if cats were not let outside.

Anyway, I'm not looking to start anything up, just trying to point out what really happens out there. I just wanted to confirm that my point was general and not meant for any one person.

As far as cats & toilets - holy smokes, I never thought about the whole porcelain thing. Whoa, I could totally see that becoming a problem!! I think I'll stick to my litter box....


----------



## lemon (Mar 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote*


> Has anyone ever trained their kitty to use a toilet? I mean, a people toilet? I've heard of people doing it, but I've never heard much feedback on the matter. Would that smell? I would think so, especially if it's been floatin' around for a day!


Well autlly my friend got her cats to do it, once i had to use thiere bath room but there was a ' problem'


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

We now have a kitteh. Will got his way, and there is hair all over my couch already. :grumpy: Oh, well. She's cute and a cuddlebug. Here is the newest member of our furry extended family!

Bella Shedwell! (Will added on the "Shedwell" part. You can probably guess why)
Her Craigslist photos:











Here is a picture I took of her shedding... err... I mean "relaxing" on the couch...


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 25, 2009)

*Very pretty kitty! She has beautiful eyes!*



*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Can I add this about litter? I've had cats almost my entire life (and still won't admit to being a 'cat person'! They choose me, I don't choose them), and one issue I've always hated dealing with is the litter box. For most of the years I've had cats I've used the regular scoopable clay litter, and for a brief time also used Yesterday's News. Still had issues with the smell. However, about five or six months ago I decided to try something, and attempted to switch my 14-yr-old cat Fritz to the same pelleted bedding I use for the rabbits (Magnum pelleted horse bedding). I introduced it gradually, intermixing it with the clay litter, and have to say I only wish I'd done this 20 years ago. Not only does it work as well with the cat as it does the rabbits, but it is the best thing I've ever found to absorb that 'kitty' smell in the urine. Now you would never know I have a cat in the house (well, other than kitty hair on the kitchen chairs, and a big grey lump of cat sunning himself in the window :biggrin2.


That is exactally what I do! I put a scoop of the wood pellet in then a scoop of cat litter on top. It really does a great job with the odor.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are just a few more kitteh pictures! 

I am starting to warm up to the idea of having a kitteh. Will has groomed her twice, so her hair isn't flying everywhere and in my face. I am going to go to Wal*Mart or somewhere else where I can get fleecy fabric so I can make cheap blankets to go over the couches. Then I don't need to worry about kitteh hair so much. I just noticed that I type "kitteh" a lot instead of "kitty"... Oh well, it's cute! 

She has gone in her litter box three times now (just pee). She hasn't really been eating, but since she's so voluptuous, I am not really too concerned. I've seen her nibble her food. 

She now comes out from behind the couch if I scratch my fingers over her back (we moved the couch away from the wall) and move my arm slowly around the couch. She follows. I have been calling her an "attention wh*re". I'm a bad kitteh-mom. LOL

"Sneaky" cat:





Another picture of her eyes:





CLOSE-UP!





She has this adorable little quirk of meowing if she sees either me or Will. We like to mess with her and stick our head over the back of the couch so she meows. Then, we move away and do it again. She has an adorable meow!  I will get video sometime.

I am going to stop posting in this thread, but I will be adding updates to my Blog and the "We gots a kitteh!" thread. You can get pictures, as I add them, there. Enjoy! =^.^=


----------

